# Riverrat, rapalahunter, and LOAH Stream Fishing



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Today's plans were originally to wreak havoc on some big brookies in small ponds, but due to a road closure, some improvising was in order.

Riverrat77, rapalahunter, & I met up in the wee hours of the morning and set off for a day of fishing adventure. About three hours later, we arrived to find that our destination was unreachable, thanks to a locked gate with a sign proclaiming the road impassable. With plenty of other water around, we timidly explored our options for "plan B".

We were within minutes of a creek that I'd heard good things about and decided to check its condition. After scouting the area and casting into a few runs, it was evident by the two tiny planter rainbows I caught, that we wouldn't be able to satisfy our appetites for a trout fix there.

We moved on, frantically shuffling our minds through the long list of nearby waters. We needed a good back up plan and a sign on the side of the road made it clear, where today's excursion would lead.

A short drive up a dirt road and through a gate (an open gate!) led us to a trailhead, where we bid adieu to the vehicle and started hiking with a twinkle in our eyes. We knew some basic information about this particular creek, but had no idea what kind of treat we were really in for.



















A high mountain creek valley greeted us and we followed that through a short canyon and finally into a huge open meadow.

Our luck was rather poor at first, but thankfully Keala (rapalahunter) figured out something that the fish would bite.










Using a "Copper Pat" marabou jig, he latched onto a gorgeous Colorado River Cutthroat Trout with beaming coloration.










Not long after, it was Riley's (RR77) turn.










They both caught a couple more before I finally hooked into something with a firetiger Blue Fox, the first tiger trout of the trip. At about 16 inches, it was a welcome start to my catching for the day. Keala was able to get some video of the catch, but I didn't get any photos.

Things slowed down with the marabou jigging and we tried a few other methods, eventually getting action from brightly colored spinners and Lucky Craft pointers.

From there out, we kept following the creek into a grand meadow with a nice meander, all the while earning more catches in the very fishy holes throughout.




























Amazing country!




























We felt spoiled to be able to enjoy such a place on such a beautiful day.




























Love the fish pose:





































We had the entire valley to ourselves! Quite the accomplishment, we thought, since today was Utah's annual "Free Fishing Day", where fishing licenses are not required and the area is extremely popular. Lucky us!










Keala and I both got into some pretty good tigers too. Each of us scored a large male of almost 20 inches and over 2.5lbs. Such nice fish on a smaller creek made our day!










Beastly!










The last hole I caught any fish out of was the same as where I first caught fish. Surprisingly enough, I caught the same exact fish, this time with a different lure.










My last fish was the one that really sent me over the top. I was already excited by the big tiger, but a vividly colored cutthroat of decent size rolled on my lure as soon as it hit the water.










With that cutt out of the way, I was content with the day's events. Keala and Riley are good guys and we had a lot of fun sharing a marvelous day together in pristine trout country.

We returned to the truck with heads held high, ready to retire another great day of fishing in Utah. It was an excellent trip that we'd all love to repeat, I'm sure. Keala and Riley both have photos that they'll add when they can. Thanks guys I had a blast with you!










Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job LOAH....neat report, nice pictures, good company!

And.....good job getting that rapalahunter guy on a river !! -~|-


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

.45 said:


> good job getting that rapalahunter guy on a river !!


He really needs it right now! Poor guy is going through med. school and this will be his last break for a LONG TIME.

I have a feeling we all needed this trip. It's been far too long since I dedicated a full day to fishing a stream and we probably marched a good 6 miles or more all day.

Ducking under brush cover to reach tempting holes, hopping across beaver dams, and even falling into the mud (me), it feels good to get dirty and beat up the body a little.

Recipe for relief.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Great writeup LOAH, thanks a bunch. Reminded me of a few times I went in search of isolated little streams in Cali many years ago, great memories. I HAVE to get out fishing more! You often remind me that Utah still has some places that make great memories as well, thanks bud!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome! Great colors and good work fellars!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you guys had a great time and some awesome photos as always thanks for the report. 8)


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow those are some awesome fish guys! I want to get out so bad.....


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Very nice report, fish, and pics. What a quality trip!



LOAH said:


> .45 wrote:good job getting that rapalahunter guy on a river !!
> 
> He really needs it right now! Poor guy is going through med. school and this will be his last break for a LONG TIME.


Been there done that. I don't know where he is going to school, but hope he remembers the therapeutic value of the "quickie" fishing trip when things are busy.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report.
Great looking fish and the country also looks very nice.
Good to see a little Spring finally showing up.


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome pictures. Looks like you guys had a blast. Thanks for posting


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH... thanks for letting me go. Rapalahunter, good to meet you in person and be exposed to the wonders of LC fishing.  I had a blast fishing with you two and would do it again in a heartbeat. Here's my few pics I took.... for some reason I was so engrossed in catching more of those gorgeous fish that my camera rarely left my shoulder. Go figure. 8)

The rest of the crew.... picture of a picture taker.









Pretty little cutt.









Another beautiful baby









Copperhead Jig fish









Lucky Cutt









Lucky Cutt comin in on Justin's color I believe









Closer....









Brought to hand... next to a bigger streammate


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Fun day guys...awesome! I still love to stream fish and those big tigers in that small water would be unforgettable.


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

Stream fishing ---- Wow---- how would it be!! That looks like so much fun. Thanks for posting. The pictures are great, and the fish colors are amazing! 

I am just waiting for some of the runofff to subside a bit up here. Thanks for the dreams!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice going guys. Those are some great looking fish. Way to get out there. 8)


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow! /super jealous


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

now those are some sexy looking fish


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Cool. Nice report and pics.  o-||


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the great story of your day. Wonderful pictures, of beautiful country and awesome trout.


----------



## featherwalker (Jun 4, 2011)

That looks like a great day enjoying the great outdoors. Nice post and nice pics!!!


----------

